# Baby Spider, less than 1/8".



## Markw (Aug 7, 2010)

Well. This was a ridiculous spider to get a shot of. He was inside an orange tree, with about 10 other spiders that I had to watch out for. He must have been a baby or something because he was between 1/16 and 1/8" fully spread out. He was TINY. _Very_ tiny. I spent about 20 mins with this little guy and his family to get these two, mildly successful photos of him. I think they turned out okay, could have been better. Between the wind, me having to be climbed up in a tree, and him being so miniscule, this was ridiculously hard to shoot, for me anyways. I dont know what the deal is with the noise.  1 was shot at ISO200, 2 was shot at ISO250.  I dont get it. Anywho, here are the photos:

Nikon D90
Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro
Lumiquest LQ107 softbox












Mark


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 8, 2010)

sometimes a lot of work is worth it. Go back up the tree when its not as windy? 
I have TONS of babies around my house. 
I like 2. the black face and all


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 8, 2010)

Damn thats double-tough Mark.  Ive tried my hand at a couple tiny guys but no luck so far.


----------



## Markw (Aug 8, 2010)

I just couldnt believe how exactly he was positioned on the web.  I refused to leave until I got a half decent shot....

...about 40 shots later, I came up with these two.  

Mark


----------



## bartystewart (Aug 14, 2010)

Love #1, very nice background. I am less favorable toward #2, it feels a little out of balance. 

Great job in a tough situation though.


----------

